# Dressage Court Mnemonics



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I know a few variations of the mnemonic for a small dressage court, but I am just curious if anyone has any to remember the order of letters in a large dressage court?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, I have ridden in a dressage ARENA, for years, and still cannot even remember where the letters are...they make no sense to me, and I have not found a mnemonic that helps yet


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For the small arena (or court, or ring, or random mowed area in a hay field) I have it down by remembering:
*A*ll *K*ing *E*dward's *H*orses *C*arried *M*any *B*loody *F*ools.


I know X is in the center, but have never been able to remember the other center line letters, nor the extra letters for the large ring. 


I figure we have a lot of creative types on here, perhaps one can be made thanks to the HoFo


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

A First Place Blue Ribbon Makes Common Horsemen Savor Each Victory Keenly

But for me it is easier just knowing where they are. You can't do a mnemonic while you are going around the ring. 

I took a white board and quizzed until it was memorized. Not saying I can't occasionally have a blond moment though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I always just made words out of them... 
MeRBuPF
GIXL
HeSEVeK


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*A*ll *K*ing *E*dwards *H*orses *C*an *M*anage *B*ig *F*ences is the one someone taught me so long ago I can't even remember who it was but its still stuck in my head
*RSVP *
And then I'm lost!!


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

All King Edward's Horses Can Make Bay Foals is what I learned.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

A Fat Black Minx Cat Had Eight Kittens :shrug:



> A First Place Blue Ribbon Makes Common Horsemen Savor Each Victory Keenly


The trouble with this one, is that over here first place is Red, blue is second


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I am no help, nor do I think that would help me learn at all personally, but I am absolutely laughing my head off at these responses, do continue XD!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Why are there letters missing?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

All king victor Edward's super horses can master really big purple fences despite large crossings in Germany ! 

That's what we used to say in pony club


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you gypsy! I think I have heard that one once or twice, but couldn't recall the whole thing!


----------

